# Happy Birthday Leeann & Ryan!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a special day for two special people! Hope you two have a great birthday 

I tried to find a picture of the two of you together and looking at some of last national pictures, I am being very well behaved this morning by posting this one!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy birthday to you both!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Apparently it is too early for me to post! Happy Birthday Debra too! Trifecta of birthdays this morning


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leeann, Ryan and Debra!!! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Thank you girls.

And let this be a warning to all you going to the National this year, the pictures always come back to haunt you.... Ann thank you for cutting everyone else who was in that bathtub out of the picture so it looks like it was just Ryan and me. Don't forget I have my own set of pictures I could be posting.

Ryan and Debra I hope you have a wonderful day today!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leeann, Ryan, and Debra~


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It was worth the risk.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the 3 of you! Hope you all have a fabulous day (I know I will as I am typing this AT THE BEACH)!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leeann, Debra and Ryan! arty:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the pictures! Happy Birthday to both!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday to All of you!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, to you all!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leeann. Are you going to get a special present to put in that new puppy carrier?????


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

happy birthday to both of you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy birthday all!!!arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Happy Birthday Leeann. Are you going to get a special present to put in that new puppy carrier?????


Tee hee yes I am. We will hopefully be picking up a new puppy in CA in another month or so


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debra, Leeann, and Ryan!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Tee hee yes I am. We will hopefully be picking up a new puppy in CA in another month or so


Leeann, will you be anywhere near the bay area then? We can arrange a Forum playdate in your honor!!! Let me know!

And Happy Birthday, Leeann and Ryan! Ann, you crack me up. But it was a nice gesture of Amanda's to show some restraint in the photo selection!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leann, Ryan & Debra!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Tee hee yes I am. We will hopefully be picking up a new puppy in CA in another month or so


Do you have some pics to post yet? or are you undecided on a specific puppy from a litter. You KNOW how I love puppies.....


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ryan, Debra and Leeann!! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leeann, Debra and Ryan!!! arty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Leeann, Ryan and Debra arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Do you have some pics to post yet? or are you undecided on a specific puppy from a litter. You KNOW how I love puppies.....


Yes Lynda you can see the two litter we are watching here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11529 and here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11449


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Leeann, will you be anywhere near the bay area then? We can arrange a Forum playdate in your honor!!! Let me know!
> 
> And Happy Birthday, Leeann and Ryan! Ann, you crack me up. But it was a nice gesture of Amanda's to show some restraint in the photo selection!


I almost missed this. Jane I am not sure of my travel plans yet. DH was just telling me on Monday "if you are flying out to CA you should stay a few day's and enjoy your self" then proceeded to start looking up some winery's for me to visit. I didn't have the heart to tell him I would much rather go visit my havanese friends LOL. I will most likely be flying into Sacramento and flying home from SF. I will let everyone know my plans when the time comes.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ryan, Debra and Leeann. I hope you all had a wonderful birthday!. Leeann, that signature picture and caption is too cute! I can't wait to see what comes out of that bag when you get back!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy birthday everyone*, I hope you are out having your favorite dinner with the ones you love the best.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leeann, Ryan and Debra. Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEEANN, RYAN, AND DEBRA!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday, kids! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! 

Ryan


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Yes Lynda you can see the two litter we are watching here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11529 and here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11449


Those are some VERY cute puppies! Are you sticking with males or considering a female? I've been on/off the forum quite a bit and missing many posts....(have a hip replacement scheduled for June, and I can't spend a lot of time sitting at the computer.....)

Whichever puppy you end up with, it will be a very lucky puppy to be going home with you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

A perfect trifecta! Happy birthday to you guys.


----------

